# Designing a routine



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

I struggle with the routine section of competitions, I always wanted to be a dancer yet feel in the shadow of competitors who seem to have the natural flair and ability that comes from a dancing background. Someone who watched me at the NW last year commented that during the routine section I looked like I couldn't wait to get off stage and they were absolutely right. This year I'm very aware this is something I need to work on, and I think if I can somehow look happier and enjoy it it will improve my placing since there is high element of presentation involved in Figure class.

Last year I enlisted the help of a dance teacher who also had some knowledge of bodybuilding competitions but we lost touch after initially working out a routine. This time I'm trying out stuff at home, keeping it simple. I've also watched a lot of you tube videos of both trained and toned classes. I've noticed a lot of routines appear very 'floaty' at the moment.How do other competitors put their routines together?and does it have to be jumpy, jumpy with floor moves and press-ups or do you think something simple, flowing from classic pose to pose is just as good?

I also thought a thread on tips anyone has for building a routine could be very useful for anyone else who finds this round daunting.


----------



## wezo1466868035 (Oct 11, 2012)

I heard back in his day Dorian Yates trained an hour a day and about 3 hours a day practising his routine,I can believe that I personally think your posing routine if its bang on gets the crowd going witch inturn makes the judges take more notice of you cos you stand out over the rest. Practise makes perfect....


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

I'm unusual in that I (quite lierally) make my routines up onstage.

However, I have done over 40 shows and been competing for almost 20 years, so that comes with experience & stage confidence.

The tip I give people when going through routines is firstly, know the music you are posing to. If you know the song by heart, you know when the beats are coming, when the melody is (if any) so you can 'time' your transitions to hit a pose on a beat, and have your transitions during the melody. This allows the routine to 'flow'.

Secondly, practice the compulsory poses. Make sure it looks right, and when it does, focus on how every single muscle contracts and feels during the pose. You dont have a mirror onstage so the "feel" is lall you have to go by.

Thirdly, if you are utilising poses that are modifications of a pose, practice as above.

Fourthly, practice transitions, the better you are at this the smoother your routine looks.

Fifth, compile a routine that suits you. For xample, I am a metal-head and whilst having a decent level of propertion and symmetry, it would be pointless me doing a pop-n-lock robotic type routine. It doesn't suit me/my physique and I would be comfortable with those kind of songs.

If you are close to Eccles, Olympic Gym runs BNBF meets that are geared towards assisting competitors (of any federation) with diet/training/posing etc. It could be worth going at least once!


----------



## ElleMac (Sep 20, 2011)

I wouldn't over complicate it, this is also my struggle! I got Rachael Grice to help but I totally forgot my routine anyway after I walked on in the pre judging!!

Some tips she gave me were:

(1) Get the music to start and walk on to it (that way you spend some time walking and not standing in the monkey pose for your music to just not start)

(2) Use basic and simple poses in sequence

(3) Use all of the stage! I walked to the middle, then each side, back to the middle, turned around, you get the idea. It used the time up.

Other than that, why not try listening to lots of music until you find a song that makes you want to dance, something you really love and know inside out, and use that? I think if it's fun and you aren't concentrating TOO hard your subconscious will take control which is really where you want it all to come from anyway  Good luck!


----------



## jo fairbairn (Mar 2, 2006)

I feel for you! The individual routines always scared the [email protected]#t out me!

My personal opinion is that a press-up in a routine shows nothing of your physique - if you're doing a fitness class, then by all means, press away but from the viewing position there is no real "show" of the muscle or tone, more just your ability, which isn't marked (again, unless it's a fitness class).

Find a tune(s) that you like and play it again and again, imagining what your moves/poses would be, enlist the help of a dance teacher/zumba teacher etc etc as they sometimes can help putting the routine together.

Good Luck!


----------



## AChappell (Jun 1, 2011)

A good routine Rose should show your strengths and hide your weaknesses. At contest where they judge the evening It can even be the difference between 1st or 2nd place. I've been to quite a few shows where I've seen people drop out of placing because they'be obviously made no effort when it came to their routine. However I'm sure these points aren't lost on you.

Here's some pointers

Do the basics well i.e the compuslarys

Know your music

Spend time practising a routine

Go onto youtube and get some inspiration from the pro's

Remember smile and look confident.

Once you've finally got your routine in place, be sure to show it off to a friend or someone you can trust to get feedback.


----------

